# Hooking Dell Inspiron 15 to TV?



## Notechsmarts101 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, I'm not really even sure if this is the right place to post this topic, which just shows how much I know about computers and technology. But I was just needing some help. Is it possible to hook a dell inspiron 15 to the tv? I don't have a HDMI spot on my laptop; is there a converter or something else i could use to connect it? If so, please let me know. Thanks!:smile:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Notechsmarts101 welcome to TSF,

Do you you have a vga port on tv and laptop? make and model of tv? you won't get sound from tv through vga though.


----------



## Notechsmarts101 (Jul 17, 2011)

Umm, I'm not sure what it looks like. But I'm pretty sure I do, because I've been researching and others with a Dell Inspiron 15 seem to have it, so that must mean I do. -Sorry, not very experienced in this area.


----------



## Notechsmarts101 (Jul 17, 2011)

As for the tv, it's RCA..and I also have a Dynex flatscreen that's new. So whichever would be more likely to work..


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

this is a vga
do you need sound










EDIT: whats the model number of the Dynex


----------



## Notechsmarts101 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah I have the VGA, and yes i need sound, is there a way to get it? like with extra speakers or something? annnddd. On the Dynex, Im not sure what the model number is. I can look if you have an idea where it might be.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

probably on the back on a label of the tv. the tv would need a sound input for sound to work. or get external speakers you can hook to the laptop, to get higher volume.


----------



## Notechsmarts101 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh okay thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

also your user manual will have the model number on it and possibly how to hook it up to a computer.


----------

